# Kit recommendations please (rack, oly weights etc)



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all.

Lookes likes I'm moving house *touches wood and hopes that buyers decide not to be asshats* and should be a proud new owner of a garage/mancave.

With the impending arrival of ADH junior, my gym time is going to be limited as are my funds.

I'm looking to have a gym/workshop (for my bikes) and want to buy a rack, oly weights and incline bench.

I've some money squirrelled away from the grabby hand of the wife (about £800 at present).

I don't want to buy rubbish (seen the ebay racks etc) but I'm not able to throw money around at the same time.

Rack wise; I'm after decent chin bars, dip bars and more than one set of mounts. I'm no powerlifter, so I don't need a behemoth.

Weights; I really like the rubber encased tri grips as I find it useful to be able to grab and lift them and they won't corrode.

I want a solid incline bench and not some flimsy 2 ply thing. Probably 145kg + bar to start with.

Tall orders for my type of money, but I was hoping someone knew of some suppliers with reasonable prices or even maybe had some stuff they want to sell?

Any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/strength-equipment/strength-packages/


----------



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

Cheers xpower. Do you know if the CF430 bench is any good?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Alldownhill said:


> Cheers xpower. Do you know if the CF430 bench is any good?


A few on here have it iirc ( I aint,got powertec)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Copy of an email from amazon if interested.

Since you viewed Bodymax CF415 Squat and Dip Rack..., you might like these similar items.

Your Amazon.co.uk Today's Deals See All Departments

Hello BLUE(UK)

Are you looking for something in our Sports & Outdoors store? If so, you might be interested in these items.

Sports & Outdoors

Bodymax CF415 Squat and Dip Rack With Spotter Catchers

Bodymax

RRP: £199.99

Price: £159.99

You Save: £40.00 (20%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.

Bodymax CF315 Squat and Dip Rack

Bodymax

RRP: £179.99

Price: £109.99

You Save: £70.00 (39%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.

Bodymax CF375 Power Rack

Bodymax

RRP: £349.99

Price: £279.99

You Save: £70.00 (20%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.

Bodymax CF480 Heavy Duty Multi Press Walk-In Squat Rack

Bodymax

RRP: £299.99

Price: £189.99

You Save: £110.00 (37%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.

Bodymax CF310 Squat Stands

by Bodymax

RRP: £149.99

Price: £79.99

You Save: £70.00 (47%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.

York Heavy Duty 2" Squat Stands

York Fitness

RRP: £171.55

Price: £89.99

You Save: £81.56 (48%)

MAX FITNESS ADJUSTABLE 7FT BARBELL/WEIGHTS SQUAT STAND/SPOTTERS GYM...

Max Fitness

Price: £74.95

Dispatched from and sold by SDE Online.

MAX FITNESS HEAVY DUTY ADJUSTABLE SQUAT STANDS/SPOTTERS POWER RACK...

Max Fitness

Price: £62.95

Dispatched from and sold by SDE Online.

Marcy SC8 Spotter Catchers - Combine With Weight Bench!

Marcy

RRP: £99.99

Price: £74.99

You Save: £25.00 (25%)

Dispatched from and sold by PureFitness & Sports.

Squat Stand

Gorilla Sports

Price: £89.99

Dispatched from and sold by Gorilla Sports UK.

Marcy SR50 Squat Rack

Marcy

RRP: £179.00

Price: £149.99

You Save: £29.01 (16%)

Dispatched from and sold by PureFitness & Sports.

Bodymax CF475 Heavy Power Rack

Bodymax

RRP: £449.99

Price: £349.99

You Save: £100.00 (22%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.

Bodycraft F430 Power Rack

Bodycraft

RRP: £599.00

Price: £429.99

You Save: £169.01 (28%)

Dispatched from and sold by Powerhouse Fitness.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive got the powertec rack with high low pulley tower, utility bench with leg curl add on. It comes with pull up bars and dip bars. Awesome bit a of equipment. Then just got a 300kg OLY barbell set, OLY DB holders ,ez curl bar, squat box and some cable attachments 

Total i paid for eevrything is about 1400-1500 3 years ago


----------



## Mark180283 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive just ordered

Cf430 bench

Cf315 squat rack with dip bars

145kg olympic rbber barbell

Lympic chrome ez bar

Cf660 lat machine with low pully

Cost 829 but paid in full for 725.

Read some pretty good reviws on all of it but questionable reviews on powerhouse fitness themselves. Equipment meant to be coming this wednesday with barbell kit in 2 weeks but we'll see. Theyre so much cheaper than anywhere else so ive gambled on the service. Will let u know what its all like if u want

I got flooring from amazon for 100 in delivery for te whole garage appx 12m2


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I've got theCf475 premium strength package for £799.

Rack is solid and the oly bar is good quality.

Bench is not the greatest but I'm by no means disappointed with it.

I got some dumbells from worldofhealthandleisure they were the cheapest I could find.


----------



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

Mark180283 said:


> Ive just ordered
> 
> Cf430 bench
> 
> ...


Definitely interested in your thoughts thanks mate, especially the weights. What flooring have you bought? (any chance of a link please?)

Thanks guys.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Alldownhill said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Lookes likes I'm moving house *touches wood and hopes that buyers decide not to be asshats* and should be a proud new owner of a garage/mancave.
> 
> ...


if you want all new stuff, just contact a supplier and ask for a quote for everything you want and you should get discount off most things.

my friend kitted his garage out from powerhouse and fitness superstore and got between 15%-35% off on every item plus some stuff they install free etc


----------



## Mark180283 (Sep 27, 2013)

Its all being delivered monday so will hapily let u know if i paid in full i would have got it for £725.

Look on amazon for flooring called easymat. It came yesterday and im pretty happy with it.


----------

